# My doctor loves me in a manly way.



## Alex (23/4/15)

My doctor loves me in a manly way. (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 10 hours ago by Knightsaber2002

I've been off cigs since the 20th of January using vaping. I hadn't been able to quit before, any other way. I coughed, wheezed, couldn't walk more than 20 feet, couldn't carry shit around, and my doc was always on my case.

Last week I got severe wheezing, crackling, and dry coughing so I went to see him. Before he attacked me, I blurted 'I quit smoking in January and started vaping instead.' He had to sit down for that. I mean, I'm 39 years old now, and this guy delivered me when I was born. I know him very well 

Imagine my surprise/horror when he bro-hugs me and says how proud he is. Imagine my glee when he starts asking where I get my juice and what PV's do I use, and how much nic (down to mostly 0). On my way out, in a daze, I ask the 'check out' nurse what the hell the deal is, and how does he know so much about vaping...we're in the sticks here in the middle of Iowa. She laughed and pulled an istick out of her pocket.

There will be a vaping revolution. It is happening.

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/33il5n/my_doctor_loves_me_in_a_manly_way/

Edit, just to clarify things, I am not the OP.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (23/4/15)

Alex said:


> My doctor loves me in a manly way.
> 
> *Edit, just to clarify things, I am not the OP*.



Good, because the title could give people the wrong idea about you

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Valesidecc (23/4/15)

hah thats an awesome little story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/4/15)

Awesome story and post.
Was a bit worried there @Alex, until I read the last line

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

